# RIP Moscow Flyer



## KautoStar1 (21 October 2016)

Such sad news but a grand age at 22.    I had the pleasure of seeing him race at various courses over the years and he always gave it his all.  A true battler.

A couple of months after his retirement I was at Punchestown and there he was in a stable near the bar area as part of a trade stand.  He was just chilling and I wondered who he was so went over for a nosy, spent a good 10 mins giving him a scratch and taking pictures of him.  No-one gave him a second glance during the day.  It was most odd, but there he was just minding his own business.


----------



## TelH (21 October 2016)

Moscow was a brilliant horse in his day. I remember seeing someone once ask Barry Geraghty if he could choose between Moscow and Sprinter Sacre which would it be, and he skirted round the issue and wouldn't say who he thought was better.

We also lost another great this week- Rough Quest who was 30. He won the Grand National and was runner up in the Gold cup in 1996.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 October 2016)

Just watched the end of Racing UK live racing today and they signed out with a replay of the 2004 Tingle Creek.  Great race, fabulous horse, lovely tribute.  These old chasers hold onto our hearts dont they


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 October 2016)

He had a good retirement which is all you can ask for! I remember watching some of his titanic battles with Well Chief and Azertyuiop! 

As did Rough Quest. They were well loved and very well looked after in their retirements.

Rest well old warriors x


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 October 2016)

EKW said:



			He had a good retirement which is all you can ask for! I remember watching some of his titanic battles with Well Chief and Azertyuiop! 

As did Rough Quest. They were well loved and very well looked after in their retirements.

Rest well old warriors x
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, if only all racehorses had peaceful retirements.


----------

